# Coding rapid flu testing



## calderonmark (Aug 31, 2009)

Does anyone know how to code for the rapid flu test. Each rapid flu test is for both influeza A and B viruses. 

My thought was  87804x2 with a 59 modifier. Please advise


----------



## HBULLOCK (Aug 31, 2009)

We bill the rapid flu test with 87275 (b) and 87276 (a)


----------



## kbarron (Aug 31, 2009)

We use 87804.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Aug 31, 2009)

*rapid flu*

Here's what CPT assistant has to say:

 	Differentiating rapid influenza test, A and B strains on one device 
	CPT Assistant, December 2007 Page: 15   Category: Bonus Issue
 Pathology and Laboratory

Question:

 Please clarify whether reporting code 87804 two times, once with modifier 59 (87804, 87804 59), would be appropriate for differentiating rapid influenza tests; those providing separate, distinct results for both strains A and B on one device.

 Answer:

The detection of both influenza A and B strains may be part of two entirely separate procedures or may be included within the same test device because these two analyses are not uncommonly requested by the clinician together. If the assays provided two separate results (eg, a result for influenza A and a result for influenza B), two units of 87804 would be appropriate. Modifier 59, Distinct procedural service, may be used to indicate that the two results represent separate services, when two units of 87804 are submitted.




CPT Assistant © Copyright 1990–2009 American Medical Association. All Rights Reserved


----------



## britbrit852003 (Sep 1, 2009)

We were told by the manufactorer of our rapid flu test to bill like this: 
87804
87804/59
One unit on each.
We've been doing this for months and have no problems getting it paid.


----------



## DianeLundberg (Dec 24, 2014)

*Rapid Flu Test*

I just got a denial from Medicaid for duplicate line item for my rapid flu test A & B.  I billed them as 87804 QW and 87804 QW, -59.  Any suggestions?  I had also billed for an E/M.  Do I use a modifier -91 or -99 on the second flu test?


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 24, 2014)

DianeLundberg said:


> I just got a denial from Medicaid for duplicate line item for my rapid flu test A & B.  I billed them as 87804 QW and 87804 QW, -59.  Any suggestions?  I had also billed for an E/M.  Do I use a modifier -91 or -99 on the second flu test?



On your second item the 59 needs to be first the QW second


----------

